# HTML mit Webserver und Datenbank verbinden



## bob651 (6. Jan 2017)

Hi, ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum.

Also ich habe eine Website erstellt. 
Außerdem habe ich XAMPP installiert.
Ich soll noch eine relationale Datenbank erstellen.

Dann soll ich meine Website mit den beiden verbinden (z.B mit AJAX, PHP etc).

Also soll ich die Datenbank mit XAMPP erstellen auf der localhost Seite? 
Die Aufgabenstellung ist eigentlich deutlich, nur verstehe ich es trz nicht.
Und muss ich ein PHP Script für die Verbindung schreiben und in die HTML Datei reintun? Sry bin ein Totalanfänger:


```
<?php
    
    $mysqli = new mysqli("localhost", "root", "", "mme");
    if($mysqli->connect_error) {
        echo "<script>alert('Verbindung zur Datenbank konnte nicht hergestellt werden.')</script>";
    }
?>
```

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Dukel (7. Jan 2017)

Das ist ein Java Forum. Hier bist du mit Php falsch.
Xampp ist eine Kombination aus Datenbank (MySql), Webserver (Apache) und Programmiersprache (Php, Perl).

Dein Quellcode ist erstmal nicht verkehrt, aber ich vermute, dass deine Datei irgendwas mit html heisst. Dies muss aber für php .php heissen.


----------



## bob651 (7. Jan 2017)

Hm alles klar. Danke erstmal für die Hinweise.


----------

